# Poodle as Service Dog (SD)



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Not quite the same as a service dog, but Misha will be trained as my son's ESA after he matures a bit and gets his CGC etc.


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm getting a puppy to train as a service dog in just 3 1/2 weeks, so not quite yet but soon!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I saw a nice black standard working as a service dog when I went to the cat show (!) in Gettysburg, PA, last month. The woman with the service dog (to alert her to hydration needs and certain sounds, she said) was showing her cats and the VERY well-mannered poodle girl took all the cats in stride.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't have a service dog, but the service dog organization I am part of trains many standard poodles for service dogs. They are great!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

No service dog here but mine is a Search & Recovery dog. I do think that they are becoming more common as SD. Now that I have one I wonder what's taking the working dog community so long to realize how awesome they are!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am beginning to work with Oreo to bring me my Epi Pen and inhaler. I want to train him to detect all peanut products because I go into anaphylaxis if I eat it but...I am also allergic to the smell of peanuts so I can't be the one to actually work with him on it.


----------



## kijani (Mar 16, 2013)

I will be getting a standard poodle puppy in August that will be trained as a psychiatric service dog. I've found a trainer who is evaluating them litter and picking them puppy based on temperament and of course my needs. This will be my first poodle so I'm both nervous and excited about it.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

TammyQ said:


> I don't have a service dog, but the service dog organization I am part of trains many standard poodles for service dogs. They are great!


What organization are you part of? I would love to hear about ones that train Spoos as Service Dogs.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

AutisticDogLover said:


> I'm getting a puppy to train as a service dog in just 3 1/2 weeks, so not quite yet but soon!


How exciting - how old is your puppy? How did you choose which puppy?

Susan


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> I am beginning to work with Oreo to bring me my Epi Pen and inhaler. I want to train him to detect all peanut products because I go into anaphylaxis if I eat it but...I am also allergic to the smell of peanuts so I can't be the one to actually work with him on it.


That sounds so helpful to have your Service Dog bring your Epi Pen and inhaler. Who will be working to train your Oreo to alert to peanut products and smells?

My Tiki jumps on my chest to bring me to when I pass out and then brings me my phone.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

mvhplank said:


> I saw a nice black standard working as a service dog ........(to alert her to hydration needs and certain sounds, )


Now that is a thought - I get dehydrated too - it never occurred to me to have my Spoo SD alert me to it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

fairhavenmagick said:


> No service dog here but mine is a Search & Recovery dog. I do think that they are becoming more common as SD. Now that I have one I wonder what's taking the working dog community so long to realize how awesome they are!


It is odd - so many people tell me they have never seen a Spoo as a SD before. To me they seem ideal. We are having a beautiful intelligent dog, that is clean and doesn't shed and is quite hypoallergenic to take out in public. To me it seems like the MOST logical SD. They don't shed all over the restaurant or other public place, and don't trigger most people's allergies. I am amazed they aren't everyone's 1st choice.


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

The perception many people have of the breed called poodle is that of dogs in silly hair cuts that are often trained to perform in the circus, often as clowns. Remember when you were a child watching cartoons, how were they portrayed, prissy, stuck up, and stupid is what I remember. When was the last time you have seen a poodle potrayed heroicly in a movie? The first poodle I can remember knowing was a toy owned by a crabby old lady who kept the the poor boy trimmed and perfumed with a little bow tied to his top knot. Is it any wonder he was as crabby as she was? Sadly many people have had similar experiences with poodles and would never think of poodles when looking for a service dog.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Look up posts by Sookster, she is always actively involved in raising poodle puppies before service dog training and Sweetheartsrodeo has a lovely boy Remi who alerts her to hypoglycemia


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

kontiki said:


> How exciting - how old is your puppy? How did you choose which puppy?
> 
> Susan


she's 4 1/2 weeks old right now
I picked the puppy with a calm even temperament, though still alert and active, who forgave being turned over on her back quickly


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

My Remington is an angel! He alerts to high and low blood glucose. We have had a great couple years together, and I look forward to many more. I do have to say, that you do get a lot of attention taking a spoo into a store. I have been asked why I have a sheep as a SD, or what is that? When I say poodle, I usually get "I didn't know they got that big". I am so happy for you that are getting a puppy to train, and are training your poodles as SDs. I think you will find that they learn to think on their own. For example we have trained Remi to get water bottles from the kitchen, bring meds, and towels. As meds make me very sick all of these are helpful. I was home in bed with a cold or flu and not getting up, and before I knew it I had a whole case of water bottles in bed with me. He kept bringing them one by one. Or a prime example of thinking on his own, was the other night I was taking my bg, and I do it on my leg, as I bruise horribly and some how I managed to hit a little blood vessel or vain... I had blood just squirting out of my leg and I am absolutely freaking out and my mom is on the phone I can't get to anything to put on it other than my hand, and Remi takes off to the bathroom and grabs the towel. No command nothing.. They start to think on their own, and asses what is happening with you. The biggest problem we have had, is when we go some where and people have dogs that are not SDs and he is working - like Lowes or Home Depot... There was a small dog that got snippy near him, and it was very hard to make him understand he couldn't bark back and had to listen to me. He was quickly put into a sit and stay, with me at his eye level. Once I got his concentration back he was fine  I love my boy and am so blessed to have him.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Guardian Angel*

We _all_ need a Guardian Angel like Sweetheartsrodeo's Remington! :cheers2: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

A few weeks ago I saw a very large black spoo in Walt Disney World.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

kontiki said:


> It is odd - so many people tell me they have never seen a Spoo as a SD before. To me they seem ideal. We are having a beautiful intelligent dog, that is clean and doesn't shed and is quite hypoallergenic to take out in public. To me it seems like the MOST logical SD. They don't shed all over the restaurant or other public place, and don't trigger most people's allergies. I am amazed they aren't everyone's 1st choice.


I've been raising poodles to be service dogs for several years. The biggest reason most service dog training organizations DON'T use more poodles is the grooming requirement. Many disabled individuals are on fixed income, and grooming is expensive. 

There is also the issue of non-profits not being able to find quality breeding stock. The program I raise for really struggles with this. The poodles they are breeding for the program don't have the type of temperament I think a poodle should have (and that most of the "pet" poodles I've encountered have). They are nervous, overly cautious, overly sensitive, overly independent, or have flat out fear issues (called "unsoundness" in the SD community). The organization can't afford to spend tens of thousands of dollars purchasing dogs that may or may not work out. If we could get a few good breeders who would donate puppies or breeding services so we could better our bloodlines, the program would be more successful. Right now our poodle success rate is *less than 1 in 10 dogs* that starts our program as a puppy graduates as a service or guide dog in the end. Compare those odds with the odds of our Labrador Retrievers, with is about 80-85% success rate, and it makes sense why we don't use them more often. Again, the problem isn't that the breed isn't suitable, it's that the poodles we've managed to get donated are not from the best stock, but that's all we have to work with. 

In the world of owner trained service dogs, I think Dog Catcher hit it on the head. Perception. So many people just don't realize how great they are.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Sookster, 

I have a question, if it sounds ignorant please forgive me. With Remington, he started off as a rescue and we really bonded the first could weeks he lived with me... He has this very attached personality... Does it make it easier to train a dog as an SD if they have already bonded with the person? I know I ask way to much of Remington sometimes, but I think he does it for me because he loves me and we have that bond...


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Poodles are becoming more and more common in the service dog world. Jazzy is my SDit and Apollo is currently my husbands SD prospect. Gatsby a beautiful blue standard helps another member of the forum and he even has a children's book written about him. They hope it will be the first of a series talking about Gatsby and how he and his friend help their handlers

From what I have been seeing I would have to say grooming is the single biggest reason for people not picking a poodle for a service dog when it will fit their needs otherwise. Size and/or lack of bulk for use in mobility work also keeps some folk who would love one from picking a poodle. Smile and not all poodle service dogs are standards, a number of mini and toys also work in jobs where their size or lack of it is a benefit.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes for many alert and psych dog tasks the tighter the bond between the dog and handler the easier it is to train and the more likely they(the dogs) will start to recognize problems the handler needs help with on their own. There are many amazing stories of dogs taking on jobs just because they saw the need for them. Like the one (not a poodle) that upon realizing his partner was safe but out of it immediately switched his attention to the toddler and insured she was not allowed to wonder off until his partner was back in control.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sookster said:


> There is also the issue of non-profits not being able to find quality breeding stock. The program I raise for really struggles with this. The poodles they are breeding for the program don't have the type of temperament I think a poodle should have (and that most of the "pet" poodles I've encountered have). They are nervous, overly cautious, overly sensitive, overly independent, or have flat out fear issues (called "unsoundness" in the SD community). The organization can't afford to spend tens of thousands of dollars purchasing dogs that may or may not work out. If we could get a few good breeders who would donate puppies or breeding services so we could better our bloodlines, the program would be more successful. Right now our poodle success rate is *less than 1 in 10 dogs* that starts our program as a puppy graduates as a service or guide dog in the end. .......... it's that the poodles we've managed to get donated are not from the best stock, but that's all we have to work with.


Oh dear, 1 in 10 becoming SD's is not good. It is too bad I didn't know before I had Tiki fixed, or if there had been a really good poodle bitch he would have been a great 'sperm donor'. I could not find a female that was up to his qualifications . 

Do they do temperament testing ( for example Volhard) on the puppies? I would not even attempt to train a dog for service that did not have mostly 3's. I looked for 9 months before choosing a Spoo puppy that I thought would make it. I have seen many of the others as adults and am so glad I bypassed them. 

But it is so hard not to get the first adorable little one that you fall in love with! I had to really discipline myself.

Thank you for what you are doing in training the Service Dogs


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Dog catcher said:


> The perception many people have of the breed called poodle is that of dogs in silly hair cuts that are often trained to perform in the circus, often as clowns. Remember when you were a child watching cartoons, how were they portrayed, prissy, stuck up, and stupid is what I remember. When was the last time you have seen a poodle potrayed heroicly in a movie? The first poodle I can remember knowing was a toy owned by a crabby old lady who kept the the poor boy trimmed and perfumed with a little bow tied to his top knot. Is it any wonder he was as crabby as she was? Sadly many people have had similar experiences with poodles and would never think of poodles when looking for a service dog.


I agree! I was one of those people that thought poodles were ridiculous! After I developed dog allergies though I had to be more open minded in looking for a Service Dog. Poodles being more hypoallergenic and non shedding (thank heavens) convinced me. I now am absolutely sold and would not choose another breed


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sookkster,

If pups are raised in the Superdog program, you can do as you wish with the pups. Your success rate goes up to +85%. Looking at a litter, we can get one to 2 great candidates for this work, possibly more depending on requests and time. Remember the Labs are started on this... Poodles are smarter! They can do more as they can be much more intuititive. They do not however do well bouncing from home to home. A Lab will be loyal to whomever feeds it... A thought.

Temperment and maleability is a must. We also need proper structure. A working dog is exactly that ... Working... The best conformation is of utmost importance. The best Performance dog, wonderful Hunting dog, proper Conformation dog, and Service dog are all the same model.



Paragon


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Paragon said:


> Sookkster,
> 
> If pups are raised in the Superdog program, you can do as you wish with the pups. Your success rate goes up to +85%. Looking at a litter, we can get one to 2 great candidates for this work, possibly more depending on requests and time. Remember the Labs are started on this... Poodles are smarter! They can do more as they can be much more intuititive. They do not however do well bouncing from home to home. A Lab will be loyal to whomever feeds it... A thought.
> 
> ...


I'll have to look up "Superdog" program. I've not heard of it before. Yes, poodles are definitely smarter. From a program perspective, however, they must be able to move through a couple of homes (puppy raiser, then to the kennel for 6 months or more of training, then to their permanent partner). The poodles really do struggle with this, especially the kennel period. A lot of our poodles that don't make it wash out soon after they are moved into the training kennel. 



kontiki said:


> Oh dear, 1 in 10 becoming SD's is not good. It is too bad I didn't know before I had Tiki fixed, or if there had been a really good poodle bitch he would have been a great 'sperm donor'. I could not find a female that was up to his qualifications .
> 
> Do they do temperament testing ( for example Volhard) on the puppies? I would not even attempt to train a dog for service that did not have mostly 3's. I looked for 9 months before choosing a Spoo puppy that I thought would make it. I have seen many of the others as adults and am so glad I bypassed them.
> 
> ...


Not a good ratio at all, I agree. That's just for the program I work with, I can't speak for other programs, but I can say there aren't many non-profits that use poodles. 

There's a lot more to it than this, but in a nutshell, if we get a "donation", yes the dog is temperament tested to determine if they think it will be a good fit for our program. I'm not sure exactly what protocol they follow as I am not involved in this process at all. Once the dog is accepted into our training program, as long as the breeder granted us breeding rights, it will be raised and trained as if it were going to be a service dog, but remain unaltered. At a year of age, they do preliminary health tests and extensive temperament/personality tests to determine whether to use the dog as a breeder. The problem with the poodles is that the program has such a hard time getting quality donations (with breeding rights) that they are accepting personalities that say, in a lab, would be a definite no simply because we have a demand for poodles, but we don't have a good supply. 

Once a dog is accepted into the breeding program, any puppies that dog has WILL go into puppy training as a service dog candidate (unless they are born with a health problem). Volhard testing (or something similar) is done at 7 weeks to determine temperament, but will not make or break a puppy. They all have a chance. Some will wash out early on, others later, and some will make it. 



sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Sookster,
> 
> I have a question, if it sounds ignorant please forgive me. With Remington, he started off as a rescue and we really bonded the first could weeks he lived with me... He has this very attached personality... Does it make it easier to train a dog as an SD if they have already bonded with the person? I know I ask way to much of Remington sometimes, but I think he does it for me because he loves me and we have that bond...


Spindledreams answered this, so I don't have much to add. The only thing I will add is that the bond from the beginning is a special advantage to owner training. You don't get that with program dogs (and this is part of the reason any reputable program will NOT guarantee an alert dog, only a response dog for medical conditions that require such).


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

> ...... If pups are raised in the Superdog program, you can do as you wish with the pups. Your success rate goes up to +85%.
> ....Yes, poodles are definitely smarter. From a program perspective, however, they must be able to move through a couple of homes (puppy raiser, then to the kennel for 6 months or more of training, then to their permanent partner). The poodles really do struggle with this, especially the kennel period. A lot of our poodles that don't make it wash out soon after they are moved into the training kennel. ....
> 
> ......The problem with the poodles is that the program has such a hard time getting quality donations (with breeding rights) that they are accepting personalities that say, in a lab, would be a definite no simply because we have a demand for poodles, but we don't have a good supply.
> ...


I too had never heard of the Superdog program, so this is very interesting. I am so glad that folks recommended to me that for an 'alert' dog I ought to owner train. I had not known about the difficulty that poodles have with moving to different owners. Whew! My Tiki is definitely bonded to me and does several different alerts, as well as assists. Thanks for explaining this.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sookster,

The Superdog program is early neurological stimulation of pups in the first days of life. Look up Dr Carmen Battaglia. You should be able to pick up info on it. Think of it as a doggie version of Suzuki Music program. 

The Suzuki music program has been shown to improve math skills and spatiial awareness. When started young, the number of children who end up with perfect pitch as compared to the general population is increased exponentially. It changes the way the brain works, and the effects last a lifetime. In humans, it is also shown to improve the ability to learn new languages, as compared to those who have not participated in this program.

What we do is teach our pups to learn. Pups are exposed to many stimuli, and it starts at birth. Although most think of pups without their eyes open as mom's job, if you work with them during this period, you can maximize their neurological development. The stimulation and handling process continues so that pups are comfortable in positions that a dog would normally not like. They learn to trust humans completely, and accept new situations, and learning oportunities, stress is minimized. They are put on different surfaces, and given puzzles to solve.

I do agree fully that the Poodle is not well suited for a program where they are shuffled from home to home in the training process. Poodles will bond very strongly with their humans. It is a great advantage in that the Poodle can detect tiny nuances of differnces in their person. They can think independantly. Poodles often, can learn to detect when the person needs meds, or is about to have siezure. We do not train specifically for this. The dogs learn this on their own.

My pups do not go to a foster home. We start pups, and depending on where you live, we can work with you, or suggest a local trainer to help proof the pup, and team. Most basic tasks can be easily taught to the pup in the first months. The bonding process for a Poodle compared to a Lab or Goldie is very different, as is the way they learn. You really cannot compare the training process. 

I hope this is helpful

Paragon


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Paragon, can you elaborate of the differences between a lab and poodle in both bonding and training? We picked up our amazing poodle yesterday at 8w1d and are totally smitten. Our last dog passed a month ago and she was a lab and our only experience raising a puppy. We thought she hung the moon and she did, but this little guy is aiming to hang it higher. Just curious to what minor and major differences we can expect since you seem to know both breeds. Thanks in advance!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not Paragon but I will tell you the biggest difference I have seen between our poodles and the dogs we have owned previously is that the poodles THINK. When I was first working with Jazzy I could swear I could actually see the wheels turning in her mind as she tried to figure out what I wanted. They learn quickly but conversely they get bored just as quickly. A lab will repeat the same exercise in the same way until you tire of it, a poodle will repeat the same exercise until THEY get bored.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Very Informative Thread*

I just want to thank you all for your posts. This is a very informative thread! :alberteinstein: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## SnowPoodle (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a black Spoo as my service dog. He guides me along when I am starting to have sensory overload and does deep pressure therapy to help with the sensory overload and panic attacks. Once his growth plates close he'll help me with my balance as well. He's got several other tasks that he's learning including retrieving dropped items.  I am training him myself.


----------



## SnowPoodle (Dec 18, 2012)

My boy's name is Gatsby.  My fiance wrote a book about him and I illustrated it. Its on amazon in case you're interested. I've brought him to an elementary school and spoke to a few classes and the teachers read his book. I'm hoping to do more of this. The kids really liked it and thought he was really cool.  He is 13 months now, so still in training, but what I love about him is even though he is young he is ALWAYS thinking and doing his best, even when distracted. He is so calm and willing to work that people often don't believe me when I tell them how old he is


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

SnowPoodle said:


> I have a black Spoo as my service dog. He guides me along when I am starting to have sensory overload and does deep pressure therapy to help with the sensory overload and panic attacks. Once his growth plates close he'll help me with my balance as well. He's got several other tasks that he's learning including retrieving dropped items.  I am training him myself.


I have to giggle - SnowPoodle is for a black Spoo  

My Tiki, a cream poodle, is both medical alert and mobility for me. I have PTSD and he makes me leave places where things are triggering me and I go into anxiety. He also helps me get up when I fall, and provides support if I have a problem walking. He does many more things for me - the list goes on, but I am so glad to see our spoo's do some similar things. I also am training him myself. I almost said trained, and then realized that the training goes on as he continually learns more


----------



## SnowPoodle (Dec 18, 2012)

kontiki said:


> I have to giggle - SnowPoodle is for a black Spoo
> 
> My Tiki, a cream poodle, is both medical alert and mobility for me. I have PTSD and he makes me leave places where things are triggering me and I go into anxiety. He also helps me get up when I fall, and provides support if I have a problem walking. He does many more things for me - the list goes on, but I am so glad to see our spoo's do some similar things. I also am training him myself. I almost said trained, and then realized that the training goes on as he continually learns more


LOL Yeah... I can see the irony in the name now! My hubby calls me "Snow" as in "Snow White" because of how I am with animals and my singing. :hippie:


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My doctor just wrote a letter yesterday in support of training Oreo to be an asthma and anaphylaxis medical alert dog. My respitory problems are worsening so she feels Oreo is necessary since i am home all day alone. The first thing I will work with him on...besides basic obedience...is to retrieve a pouch with my medication in it upon command. 

Any suggestions for training is welcome.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> My doctor just wrote a letter yesterday in support of training Oreo to be an asthma and anaphylaxis medical alert dog. My respitory problems are worsening so she feels Oreo is necessary since i am home all day alone. The first thing I will work with him on...besides basic obedience...is to retrieve a pouch with my medication in it upon command.
> 
> Any suggestions for training is welcome.


I would keep him with you most of the time, often tethering works well. The better he knows how you are when you are well, the more he will recognize when something is off. 

Pay really close attention to what he does, especially if you realize an attack is coming on. If he has done anything different than normal reward it if you see it has happened a few times. 

It took me awhile to realize when Tiki was actually alerting me and not just being a bother. It got so whenever he did anything different I would stop and do a body scan, and then if I didn't notice anything yet, stay alert to if anything happened in the next 20 minutes or so. 

It is amazing that sometimes they can do an alert so early that without being tuned in to it I was missing that it wan an alert. The more you are both in tune to each other the better. You are so lucky to have each other.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Get a notebook and keep track of all your training session, any time he behaves differently, what he did, and what happened with you. Teamwork 1 & 2 are nice as is Levels by Sue Aislby (look her up on Google) I also have a new book on training a Diabetic alert dog that talks about how to teach your dog to use a specific set of signals for an alert.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 13, 2013)

I can see where poodles would be excellent service dogs!

The only thing I can say is to get help training them. I'm no expert trainer, but I've been around service dogs. The "trained myself" ones are not as good as the ones through an organization. Obviously cost is prohibitive for those dogs, but a good trainer should be able to help you shape and reward tasks. 

Just IMO. It has been frustrating to go out with a group of people and have the working service dog distracted by other "service dogs" who were not able to behave. I'm talking basic manners here, nothing fancy.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Amalthea said:


> The only thing I can say is to get help training them. I'm no expert trainer, but I've been around service dogs. The "trained myself" ones are not as good as the ones through an organization. Obviously cost is prohibitive for those dogs, but a good trainer should be able to help you shape and reward tasks.


My experience has been just the opposite in most cases. I and several others I know have owner trained SD's. I was really hesitant to go to a conference in DC where there would be dogs trained by an organization that were supposedly experts. In each case the owner trained dog was far and away better trained. I have actually been shocked at the poor training from some of those organizations. And none of them could do alerts like ours could. 

I must say though, there is disability advocate here in town now that is encouraging folks to take their poorly trained dogs in public and had a doctor writing their letters. It is bad, and I don't know what to do. It makes service dogs look bad in general.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 13, 2013)

kontiki said:


> My experience has been just the opposite in most cases. I and several others I know have owner trained SD's. I was really hesitant to go to a conference in DC where there would be dogs trained by an organization that were supposedly experts. In each case the owner trained dog was far and away better trained. I have actually been shocked at the poor training from some of those organizations. And none of them could do alerts like ours could.
> 
> I must say though, there is disability advocate here in town now that is encouraging folks to take their poorly trained dogs in public and had a doctor writing their letters. It is bad, and I don't know what to do. It makes service dogs look bad in general.


Hmm, that's interesting to see the difference! I will say that most people who are training on their own usually have psych SDs, whereas I worked with DD individuals with mobility and seizure alert dogs. However, I see a lot of "kennel blindness" so I am always hesitant to encourage people to go off on their own training without any guidance from a professional. 

Having said all that, I'd love to train Lir to do some deep pressure stuff for my panic attacks. I don't need a service dog, but it would be very therapeutic.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

From our experince with Poodles as compared to other breeds, is that Poodles can think through a situation. They can take something they have learned and apply the principles to a differnt situation. They also learn well by imitation.

A Lab or Goldie is taught by rote. They learn what to do and are proofed on each behavior. They will do as they are trained in each situation even if there is a better way to do something. Each behavior must be broken into small bits for them to learn. Rewards of food or a clicker are usually used. 

Poodles are taught to perform tasks. For example, they can learn to pick up things and discriminate between objects and materials. You can easily take one task and expand it to a different situation, rather than starting over to learn a new behavior. 

A Poodle will work for love of their human. Food and Clickers can be used, but not always necessary. The bond tends to be closer, so this makes fostering more difficult for the Poodle. 

Think of Poodle learning as being elastic, and in part linked to the bond between the Poodle and the handler. They are very perceptive to changes in routine, and the person they are with. Their willingness to please is unmatched. Their job is their life. 

Paragon


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I actually think it is not a matter of program or owner trained dogs per se but rather a matter of what the trainer or program deems acceptable behavior and levels of performance. Every service dog is or should be constantly in training learning new things as the needs of their partners change, or the place they are living, etc.


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

So interesting! Thank you all for your replies. I'm anxious to see these first hand. I'm already figuring out that food is not the way to my little guys heart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I would not discount food at first as a motivator for a puppy. Apollo is a walking vacuum cleaner if he thinks it is food it gets sucked into his maw. If you use Sue Ailsby's recommendation of training in the 10 minutes before feeding you will find food can be a great re-enforcement for doing something right. Once they learn praise continues to enforce that this is right.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> I actually think it is not a matter of program or owner trained dogs per se but rather a matter of what the trainer or program deems acceptable behavior and levels of performance. Every service dog is or should be constantly in training learning new things as the needs of their partners change, or the place they are living, etc.


I sure agree here. I knew I was going to be training my puppy to be a service dog when I first got him at 13 weeks. I was in another state but found the best trainer around and went to her every other day for two weeks to get started on the right foot. The things he learned before he was 16 weeks are the things he knows the best. I have continued to use her training methods. Tiki just turned 4. I also occasionally take him to intermediate and advanced training classes here at home (and occasionally agility classes), just so he has the opportunity to be around other dogs that are behaving and following instructions. So different that those you meet on walks, etc. I also take him to a really good trainer if he develops some unwanted behavior - it usually turns out I have been inadvertently been doing something wrong myself without realizing it, so neither he nor I are perfect all the time.

The 'service dogs' I have objections to are ones that bark in restaurants, etc. Or lunge at other dogs and service dogs. (This has happened to us several times and they were program trained dogs). And people who let their SD's sit on cloth padded chairs and booth seats. One guy up here actually let's his dog poop inside the front door of the Walmart store, every time he goes. And doesn't bother to clean it up! He is blind, but he knows his dog does it - people always tell him and he just walks off without doing anything about it, not even asking for help to clean it up. The store does it. I am tempted to educate the store that they could actually make him leave his dog outside. Basically by now the dog thinks this is correct behavior. Horrors.


----------



## Heritage Poodles (Jun 2, 2013)

Poodles make the best service dogs. I am just a little biased at this point. I help people train their own service dogs, with an online program as well as an obedience training class in your area. 

We have about 20 dogs of different breeds currently in training with their disabled partners, about half are poodles. They are by far one of the most attentive, instinctively picking up on needs, as well as being one of the most intelligent and trainable dogs in the world.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Heritage Poodles said:


> Poodles make the best service dogs. I am just a little biased at this point. I help people train their own service dogs, with an online program as well as an obedience training class in your area.
> 
> We have about 20 dogs of different breeds currently in training with their disabled partners, about half are poodles. They are by far one of the most attentive, instinctively picking up on needs, as well as being one of the most intelligent and trainable dogs in the world.


I certainly agree on poodles, at least Standard Poodles, being the best service dogs. That is why I have one! I am constantly hearing comments though from people saying they have never seen a poodle as a service dog.

You are in Oregon. I live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan - a several day drive  Can you tell us more about your online program? I know several people who would like to train their own service dog.


----------



## Heritage Poodles (Jun 2, 2013)

We currently have puppies in Tennessee, Illinois, Arizona, Washington, Oregon, and Idaho. They are training for medical alert, autism assistance, stability, psychiatric assistance, auditory alert... 

I know when I trained my first service dog, I had more questions than answers. 

Our program helps you through the process from potty training to public access testing. Unlike other programs, we provide the tools, and you do the work. You can see a bit more information on our website. heritageservicedogs.org.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm really curious about the grooming requirements being a barrier to the use of poodles as SD? It seems that any service dog would require regular brushing, and a bath every few months (probably more often given their job). Most of us maintain a bit more coat because we do like a look, but it's not necissary. If you shave a poodle down bald every 12 weeks you are going to have a very minimal grooming cost, and less hair/mess to deal with then many of the long haired/double coated shedding breeds that are popular as SD. 

We are essentially talking the difference between a bath or a bath and strip 4xs a year - so maybe $100-200 a year. I can’t imagine that it’s much cheaper to pay someone to clean up dog hair around the house – or more convenient to do it yourself with limited mobility/vision/etc?


----------



## Heritage Poodles (Jun 2, 2013)

I love the fact that I don't have dog hair all over the house. Not to mention that poodles are one of the most intelligent, intuitive, calm natured, trainable dogs in the world. They also have better longevity than most other breeds commonly used as service dogs. 

I decided to invest in a good set of clippers and do the grooming myself. We live out in the country and the dogs can easily get fox tails and such. I keep my dogs in a short sport clip 3/4 inch, and give them a haircut about every 2 months. I would rather do that than spend time brushing. Most of my clients have their poodles groomed short as well, a few like that long furry look. 

Any time you have a service dog they require more regular bathing than a typical pet. Remember you are taking them into restaurants, grocery stores and such. 

Some groomers will give a discount for a working service dog. Ask around.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Not a poodle but I was very surprised to see a service Husky at Disney World today. They had taken care to use boots but it was horribly hot/humid today and seemed that it would be very rough on a Husky. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I imagine besides the boots the dog also had a cool vest on and/or was being taken into the air conditioning frequently. Most handlers are very careful and will keep a close eye on their dogs when working under less then perfect conditions. 

There are only a few folks working huskys for service dogs. I wonder if it was someone I "know" from the Facebook groups.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Pluto said:


> I'm really curious about the grooming requirements being a barrier to the use of poodles as SD? It seems that any service dog would require regular brushing, and a bath every few months (probably more often given their job).


I have a spoo as a service dog. I have him clipped short so that he is easily maintained. For winter he us usually cut with a 3 and then groomed/clipped every 6 weeks. In the summer he is cut with a 7 and groomed/clipped every 4 weeks. He gets way too hot in longer clips, even though I live in the UP of Michigan, way up north. I do keep his head, ears, and tail tip longer because he is so cute that way. Plus, since he is a creamy white male everyone kept thinking he was a girl, so I have him with a beard  Adorable.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know of someone who made good use of this book in training her standard poodle service dog. Just want to offer it as a possible resource for others.

"TEAMWORK II - DOG TRAINING MANUAL FOR PEOPLE WITH DISABILITIES (SERVICE EXERCISES)"
by Stewart Nordensson & Lydia Kelley
Teamwork II - Dog Training Manual for People with Disabilities (Service Exercises): Stewart Nordensson, Lydia Kelley: Amazon.com: Kindle Store. 
Also available at Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> I know of someone who made good use of this book in training her standard poodle service dog. Just want to offer it as a possible resource for others.
> 
> "TEAMWORK II - DOG TRAINING MANUAL FOR PEOPLE WITH DISABILITIES (SERVICE EXERCISES)"
> by Stewart Nordensson & Lydia Kelley
> ...


The Teamwork book was the first one I bought, even before I got my spoo puppy  It is a good beginner book for training general service dog tasks.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> I am beginning to work with Oreo to bring me my Epi Pen and inhaler. I want to train him to detect all peanut products because I go into anaphylaxis if I eat it but...I am also allergic to the smell of peanuts so I can't be the one to actually work with him on it.


i am a clicker or operant conditioning trainer. i have the "clicker train your own assistance dog" dvd set.produced by barbera handleman at clickertraining.com
http://www.video.clickertraining.com/KPDLVDBHAR

also great dvd on shaping and beguiner clicker is "the shape of bow wow"


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Ginger is my service dog. She's a standard poodle.


----------

